# darf der außenborder am boot dran bleiben ???



## krauthi (5. Januar 2005)

hallo liebe spezis !!!#h 
brauche mal eure hilfe|kopfkrat 

darf der außenborder am boot befestigt bleiben  beim transport  auf dem trailer ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


vielen dank  für eure hilfe 

gruß krauthi#h


----------



## skipandi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: darf der außenborder am boot dran bleiben ???*

moin krauthi,sicherlich darf der Motor dran bleiben,du must lediglich den Prop abdecken ,damit er sich nicht wärend der Fahrt dreht. :m


----------



## krauthi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: darf der außenborder am boot dran bleiben ???*

womit am besten abdecken ???
gibt es für holland zb andere vorschriften ???

wie siehts  mit der lichtanlage aus  vom trailer  die würde genau über der schraube sein 
steht dan zwar etwas vom boot ab  aber die schraube ist verdeckt 


gruß krauthi


----------



## skipandi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: darf der außenborder am boot dran bleiben ???*

Die Lichtleiste muß immer hinter dem Motor sein.Als Abdeckung für den Propeller langt eine Plastiktüte.Die Vorschrift kommt daher,daß ein sich drehender Propeller wärend der Fahrt die Aufmerksamkeit der anderen Autofahrer auf sich zieht und diese dann verstärkt ablenkt.Somit ist er dann eine Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs. #6 Wie das bei den Oranges ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## bengt (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: darf der außenborder am boot dran bleiben ???*



			
				skipandi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lichtleiste muß immer hinter dem Motor sein.



ja? wirklich? wo steht das denn? hast du ne quelle?
ist es nicht vielmehr so, daß ein überstand von einem meter über die lichtleiste sogar ohne "warnfähnchen" zulässig ist? oder hat sich da "letztens" was geändert??


----------



## Mac Gill (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: darf der außenborder am boot dran bleiben ???*

Ich denke, der Motor darf auf keinen Fall Kennzeichen oder Beleuchtung verdecken.

Habt ihr beim Transport den Motor hochgeklappt, oder runter?


----------



## skipandi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: darf der außenborder am boot dran bleiben ???*

Ich habe meinen immer runter getrimmt und ein Stück Holz zwischen Motor und Halterung gesteckt,damit die  Powertrim während der Fahrt entlastet wird.Und dann die Lichtleiste hinter dem Prop.Bei Seglern ist natürlich so manches weit hinter der Lichtleiste aber beim Motorboot ist als Abschluß der Motor und da muß nichts hinter der Lichtleiste sein.Es darf kennzeichnungsfrei natürlich bis zu 1 m etwas überstehen.


----------



## Albatros (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: darf der außenborder am boot dran bleiben ???*

@skipandi

genau so und nicht anders #6


----------



## krauthi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: darf der außenborder am boot dran bleiben ???*

danke für die info




gruß krauthi


----------

